# Wmp  Benutzt nur einen Eingang



## headghot (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen alle zusammen...
Ich hab ein problem mit meinen Boxen bzw. dem Programmen mit denen ich Musik höre...
und zwar hab ich ein 5.1 Subwoofersystem und einen Verstärker (mit zwei Boxen) am Pc...
Die Sache is die, dass alle Boxen (außer der Subwoofer  ) in Spielen en, doch wenn ich Musik höre dann Hör ich nur was von den großen Vertärkerboxen die ich überigens im grünen Eingang hab.

Ich höre mit Windowsmediaplayer...Muss ich da was im Player oder in Systemsteuerung-> Sound ändern?(Ich hab da eig. schon geguckt und nichts gefunden, was falsch sein könnte 
Dazu muss ich noch sagen dass ich Vista hab.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem.
Danke schonmal


----------



## The_Maegges (15. Oktober 2007)

Normale Musik liegt im Stereoformat vor und die wird am normalen Stereoausgang abgespielt (der Grüne, in deinem Fall), da keine weiteren Rauminformationen für die anderen Boxen vorliegen.
Möglicherweise bietet der Treiber deiner Soundkarte weitere Einstellung, so dass Musik beispielsweise zusätzlich über die Seitenlautsprecher abgegeben wird.


----------



## headghot (15. Oktober 2007)

Aha..
Bei meinem alten Pc haben alle bei der musik was von sich gegeben
Der alte pc ist jetzt schon 4 1/2 Jahre alt und mein neuer Pc is eig das beste vom besten
son 4Gamez Pc vom atelco...Das dürfte bei dem doch eigentlich gar kein thema rein...

Beim Testen der einzelnen Boxen in der Soundkatigorie kommt aus jeder Box was...
Bei allen anderen Soundaktivitäten (Musik oder in Spielen) issa stumm...
Gibts dafür irgendeine simple Erklährung? 

Auf dem Treiber is auch nix neues
Bei meinem alten XP konnte ich einstellen welche Eingänge benutzt werden sollten..
Geht das in irgendeiner Weise auch auf meinem neuen Vista?


----------



## Waler (16. Oktober 2007)

Hatte des gleiche problem.. nur mit winamp...
Bei mir lags daran das ich die Soundausgabe am Playern ändern musste
in meinem Fall von Wave auf Direct Wave...
Weiß nicht obs so was änliches auch im wmp gibt... 
Aber vll hilfts dir ja trotzdem^^

edit: Des heißt Direct Sound net Direct Wave^^ sry


----------

